# Inpatient Rehab E&Ms



## britbrit852003 (May 21, 2010)

My doctors see patients at an inpatient rehab facility and we are not sure what E&M codes are appropriate for these services. I was using 99221-99233 with POS as 22, is this correct? Thanks in advance for you help.


----------



## cmcgarry (May 21, 2010)

Your procedure codes are correct (99221-99233), but the POS code for IP Rehab is 61.  If you file with POS 22 (outpatient), your claims will deny as procedure code not consistent with the place of service.

I hope this helps!


----------

